# Feb '08 Mamas - Happy New Year!



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

Just getting us started...Happy 2010! Our babes are almost 2...what does the new year hold for you and your family? How did you ring in 2010?

December 2009 thread


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

Sarah, I'm so sorry.









Lauren, Dea, Sarah Lynne - hang in there! You're sick of hearing that, no? I don't remember the last month slowing down, mostly because I was SLAMMED at work and also convinced myself I would be at least a week late. Therefore I was unprepared when she came right on time! Hope you are both feeling ok, and on a good track for the births that you are hoping for.

Hi Heather! Nice to see you!

Helen, I haven't seen pics yet, but congrats on welcoming Sam into your family! Now go take a nap.

Dea, I'm sorry to hear about the potty learning episode. Blechy meddlers. We are keeping a potty around for DD...she was interested for a while, but I think that was just when she was realizing what peeing and pooping and potties are about. She definitely doesn't have the "it's coming" awareness yet, despite increasing naked time. Peeing on the potty makes her nervous...so we let her climb on it when she wants to, but otherwise are not forcing the issue.

DD is officially weaned. I have mixed feelings...on the one hand, i really miss nursing my little girl! On the other hand, I know that my body really, truly, deeply does not have the wherewithal to make milk for her and be pregnant and be puking daily and be eating crappy. So, I'm sure my energy is slightly better for it. Plus I'm too sick to take vitamins, so nutrients are in short supply. But, bedtime has become difficult. So who knows.

Anyone else dealing with a SUPER mommy-lovin' toddler right now? DH was away from home last night and this morning, and she didn't even ask about him. She would climb on me alllllllll day if she could!

She came up behind me this morning, patted me on the tush, and said, "Good boy, mama."

LOVE the toddlerisms!


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Adam and I stayed home last night and watched Bizzare Foods. We're a crazy couple! heh. He also drank a lot of champagne and I had a little. whoot whoot.

I know that technically I have a while until this baby is "due" but good golly, he's a monster, so that's my immediate plan for this year. Have this baby. Also I"m sure that since I say he's monstrous he'll just be over 6 lbs. Heh. Although I wonder, I know his head is low, not all of the way in my pelvis, but low enough to feel, and his tush is around the 30 cm mark, maybe more, and I"m measuring 38.

So I need to buy a pump, pretty soon I hope







, any suggestions? With Trixie we rented one, and I would love to get that one, but it's a $900 pump and I just don't think we should buy one that super dee duper. Also should get a scale, any ideas?


----------



## steph117 (Jul 12, 2007)

subbing, since a bunch of you are having babies very soon, right?

I skimmed some of the last thread - enough to see that HELEN! CONGRATS!!!!! CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTE little guy









Best to all, happy happy 2010!

Stephanie


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Still sick...in fact my midwife is sick too. Go figure.

DH took today off to help me because I'm sick and ends up staying up half the night messing with freaking computers and now I've had to get up and straighten up what the kids have destroyed since they woke up and DH wouldn't get up with them. I don't see him getting out of bed before 11 so he basically wasted a day off for no freaking reason









I had some sharp pains in my cervix last night. Maybe baby next week...I should get a pedicure...That helped me dilate from barely a fingertip to 3 cms with DS1.


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi mamas, hanging in here at nearly 38 weeks... WAITING, blaaahhh.

Robin having a terrible time sleeping lately







. Everyone is clinging to me and hanging off me and aaaaaggghhh. Can you tell I'm cranky this morning?? Anyway, we had a non-event new year and I am excited to have a week or two to get some stuff done before this kiddo shows up.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokeylo* 
Hi mamas, hanging in here at nearly 38 weeks... WAITING, blaaahhh.

Robin having a terrible time sleeping lately







. Everyone is clinging to me and hanging off me and aaaaaggghhh. Can you tell I'm cranky this morning?? Anyway, we had a non-event new year and I am excited to have a week or two to get some stuff done before this kiddo shows up.

I totally get you with the clinging and hanging. Mine think I'm some sort of wonderous jungle gym.

Steven keeps mimicking my voice because I'm all raspy and hoarse. Its quite cute.


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokeylo* 
Robin having a terrible time sleeping lately







. Everyone is clinging to me and hanging off me and aaaaaggghhh.

Yes, and yes. What's up with the sleep? DD was doing great - would happily fall asleep on her own after some snuggles & books for both bedtime & nap. In fact, she would ASK to go to bed at bedtime! Now? Well, we're back to having to rock her to sleep at naptime, and I lie in with her (after a requisite 10-minute yelling fest) to get her to sleep at bedtime. She. Just. Won't. Settle. Down. I'm blaming it on a) being 2 and b) molars.

And hi, yes, I'm a jungle gym. I swear, she & I must have invisible velcro. I told her yesterday, "honey, there's no more umbilical cord. See? Gone." She didn't listen. Still has to stay in the 6"-from-mama radius.


----------



## HeatherRenee (Apr 3, 2009)

Awww!! All you mommas having babies is making me sooo jealous! Hubby and I have been trying since Sept with no luck.. maybe this year will be our year for another baby!
















Hoping to be here more now that the holidays are over. It was BUSY here!

And AJ has been VERY clingy within the last couple months. like, he is wanting to be held all the time. I'm happy and sad.. happy cause I love my little guy, but sad cause I realize he is growing up too fast! I caught him in the bathroom the other day. He'd taken his diaper off and was trying to sit on the potty! He's not a baby anymore! And in a month he'll be TWO! AHHHH!!!

Ok, going to go make dinner


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Of all the New Years out there, this one has traditionally been the least important to me.







That said, this year feels special. I'm hoping to finish my book and find an agent.







: I think I'm about 1/3 of the way through it. I'm thinking happy thoughts about it.









Helen, your little man is fabulous.







And I'm stoked to hear about the rest of you getting close, too.







Sarah,







s I think you have a very reasonable outlook.

I am still sick, but doing well with the meds. I'll call the GI tomorrow to ask about the results of my CT, and to find out about medication refills.







I've tried a couple of times just not taking the pill and my stomach just goes right back on edge.







Pain in the patootie.









The kids are adorable, and I have to get back into the swing of school tomorrow because Mike's got them WAY behind. I also need Mike to get out of the house and look for work, but I somehow doubt he'll do that.







One more reason to finish the book-- so I can give him a good swift kick in the pants.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Well I'm alive.

I spent the day taking care of my two and my niece by myself. I haven't done it in a long while. The younger two never took naps and now are fighting bed as well. Hopefully they'll fall asleep soon. I managed to change the bed into fresh sheets and blankets, bathe all three, have all 3 brush their teeth, dress all three, read them 2 stories and put all of them down for bed. I'm exhausted and the house looks a disaster. Hopefully I'll muster up a bit of gumption and get the livingroom looking habitable and finish the one load of laundry DH asked me to do.

Tristyn is doing great. She's rolling around like she has all the room in the world in there much to mommy's discomfort. DS1 actually got to feel her move today and has been talking about the baby in his belly ever since








Now if the contractions and cramping will go away until Friday then I'll be just peachy. 36 weeks here I come.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Mamas!
no ideas on breast pumps? bummer.
Tomorrow I'm 37 weeks and am hoping hoping hoping that this baby will be born soon. I know that 37 is still earlish, but he's huge, and I am so uncomfortable. Ugh.
I am enjoying my little bit of time I have left with Trixie alone. We do lots of colouring and such, she's just so precious!


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
Mamas!
no ideas on breast pumps? bummer.
Tomorrow I'm 37 weeks and am hoping hoping hoping that this baby will be born soon. I know that 37 is still earlish, but he's huge, and I am so uncomfortable. Ugh.
I am enjoying my little bit of time I have left with Trixie alone. We do lots of colouring and such, she's just so precious!

I have an older PIS and I like it. I'm actually inheriting my sister brand new one that she never used


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I prefer hand pumps, I always found I got more milk with them than with electrics.







The only electric that ever came close was the Medela Symphony, and my understanding is that those are ridiculously expensive to purchase.









Bear's refluxing really loudly tonight.







It's so bloody painful for him.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
I prefer hand pumps, I always found I got more milk with them than with electrics.







The only electric that ever came close was the Medela Symphony, and my understanding is that those are ridiculously expensive to purchase.









Bear's refluxing really loudly tonight.







It's so bloody painful for him.









Poor Pumpkin...healing, restful thoughts to both of you


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

I rented a pump with Trixie but it's over $900 to buy, and if I knew that breastfeeding would work for me then I would buy it, but we're not sure yet. Boo.


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey mama's. Happy 2010.

My year got off to a roaring start with my father meeting a new woman and my brother meeting someone. Both sound serious - and I am really excited for both of them..... a bit weird thinking of my dad with another woman, and so soon. But I'm a big girl, and I'm getting my head and heart around it.

Here Hillel is fighting sleep very intensly. He gets really stressed out in the bath, as he knows that when he gets out, it means jammies, book and bed. He resists at each step. Switching off the light is a complete nightmare. We just have to snuggle him through his complete breakdown when the light goes off. He used to switch it off himself and snuggle down for num nums. Now not even num nums are enough to sooth him









Dea, I know the lactation consultants here recommend the Medela pumps. Have you tired snooping around www.phdinparenting.com to see what she says about pumps?

Sarah Lynne -









Rynna - I haven't followed what your book is about? Rooting for you that it gets published and you get what you need to live your life. I also hope you gets answers some time soon on what is going on with you medically.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ema-adama* 
Here Hillel is fighting sleep very intensly. He gets really stressed out in the bath, as he knows that when he gets out, it means jammies, book and bed. He resists at each step. Switching off the light is a complete nightmare. We just have to snuggle him through his complete breakdown when the light goes off. He used to switch it off himself and snuggle down for num nums. Now not even num nums are enough to sooth him









Have you tried putting him to bed a bit earlier? Sounds like a classic case of overly-tired baby to me. Bear is quite the opposite when he's tired-- he just _whines_ at the top of his lungs. "I WANT A BOTTLE!!!! I WANT THE WIGHT OFF!!!" and so on, repeatedly and more pathetically until he's unconscious. That pretty much starts on cue if he's not in bed by 8:00. If Bear is still awake at 8:30, it's usually because he's in pain and he's *always* miserable about it.







Bear would happily go to bed at 7:15 every night, but it's a bit too early for me to manage most days.









Quote:

Rynna - I haven't followed what your book is about? Rooting for you that it gets published and you get what you need to live your life. I also hope you gets answers some time soon on what is going on with you medically.
It's weird. Speculative fiction and... well, weird. I've got the whole story laid out in my head, I'm figuring maybe three or four books for this series and then I end it.







(This is very important to me, I had to have an ending before I began.







) I mean I'm not really sure what it's about, because it's about a lot of things.







Our shared humanity, perhaps? My that sounds grand and simple.







We'll see. The only thing I can say with certainty is that yes, it's weird.







I can say with near certainty that it's really bloody good.







I've got to get back to school now, but yes-- I definitely plan to finish the book this year. It would be really nice if I could have it finished by springtime, but I'm trying to be realistic with my goals... so I'll say before Stones Rising at the *latest*.







I need to start putting little deadlines into my calendar, otherwise I'll never get it finished.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm not a big fan of bath before bed. It seems to make my kids more excited, not less.


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
Mamas!
no ideas on breast pumps? bummer.
!


I have a PIS that is awesome and have heard only good things about the PISA.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Happy New Year all, just checking in. I"m feeling really blah today, as DD is taking up all my space in the bed causing me to get little sleep and a neckache. Also I'm probably getting some sort of flu and AF arrived this morning (not usually a big deal lately, but this one is more cumbersome than they have been lately). Sorry to be whiney, I know there's alot more going on here than my troubles.







to everyone having a bad go of it.

DD goes to sleep very well, it's still the staying asleep thing that is tough. If she manages to sleep outside of our bed, she stays asleep for quite a while, but it gets crowded with the three of us. We were getting her a toddler bed (from my sis), but she hasn't bought her new one yet for her little boy, so we're still on hold. Mattress on the floor doesn't work out well, as it's just too darned cold right now. She sleeps the best on the downstairs loveseat - but that seat is so well loved that it's not always available. Ah well....

DH's and my "legal" anniversary is one week from today. He's reportedly planning an outing, but I have no idea what. Which is hard because we need to set up the babysitter, unless he's plannign that out.


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

Maybe a bath is not a good idea then.... although we still bath together and it is chilled out.

I am at a loss with his sleep. He fights it and will toss and turn nursing and not nursing for an hour quite easily. It has crossed my mind something is bothering him/making him uncomfortable. His naps are all over the place. And I serisouly dread the going to sleep thing, and have started putting it off. I just don't have it in me to lie there for so long waiting for him to sleep. Naps too. If he doesn't fall asleep, I leave it. And then he falls to sleep at 4pm and wakes up at 6 and won't go to sleep until 10. It is doing my head in. I reallly want to have the eveing with Adi, or by myself. But I am not happy with leaving a toddler alone to fall asleep.

ETA: teeny I missed you.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Megan, I'm sorry you're having sleep issues. We're pretty lucky, Trixie asks for a bottle and bed and she goes, either Adam and lie with her and she goes to sleep. We wait for her to cue when she wants to go to bed though, since I'm a believer in letting her set her own schedule. So could you let him tell you when he wants to go to bed and follow that? I know you want some time for yourself, but he might surprise you, he might want it at the same time, but on his own cues.

lauren, PISA? what's the A? I'm such a novice when it comes to pumps, it was all decided for me last time and it worked out well for what I needed. I'm also worried about how strong a regular pump is, I used hospital grade with Trixie and are the ones you can buy as good? I'm starting to worry 'cause I would like one before I go into labour because I do not want pitocin!


----------



## HeatherRenee (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm sorry Dea, I didn't see your post about pumps!!

I am a pumpaholic.. LOVE them, and have tried most. My favorite is the Ameda Purely Yours. I'm not sure what your price range is, but take a look at their site..

Ameda

I found it was the most comfortable, and it actually got a lot more milk out then others I had tried.

good luck hun!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

So yesterday I got a call from the GI practice saying that I needed to make an appointment for "as soon as possible" (which turned out to be Wednesday). I'm hoping this means that they found something correctable on the CT. After all, they wouldn't tell me to make an appointment right away just to say, "You need more tests," or "You're fine," would they?







Anyway, here's to easily-solved problems. The puking has gotten SERIOUSLY old. To be brutally honest, I'd cut off a foot to get my hands on some nebulously-legal anti-emetic.







It'd help with the pain and miseries, too, if only I could find the stuff. Life is seriously unfair.









Anyway, I've got to make sure Mike fed the kids so we can get some schoolwork done.







If nothing else, tomorrow I can hopefully get some painkillers.


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

Rynna









Dea - what cues does Trixie give you when she is tired and willing to fall asleep?

I have the no cry sleep solution, but I don't have the presence of mind to actually sort out and pinpoint what is going on.








My problem solving skills have taken a serious nose dive.

Today thankfully DH was here to help with nap time. Hillel fights and fights and then when he falls asleep he sleeps for 2 hours straight. I am just so tired. I kinda just thought it was always like this.







But maybe it doesn't need to be quite so hard


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

Megan, I really liked the NCSS for Toddlers book and it has helped us a lot in terms of Robin's sleep problems. It's still not perfect by a longshot but has improved dramatically. A regular schedule has been a big factor -- she naps around noon every day, and then goes to bed about 6 hours after she wakes from nap (usually around 8 pm).

I've found lately that Robin is getting good at tricking us into helping her stay awake by asking for things, wanting one of us then the other, wanting a blanket then rejecting it, etc. She seems to have a lot more going on mentally and is more easily distracted. A few nights ago, I left her alone on our bed after nursing her and said I'd send her dad in. We waited to see if she cried, and she didn't... and now it's 3 nights in a row she's fallen asleep on her own! I am wondering if my/our presence became more of a distraction than a help in terms of relaxation.

For the record, she takes a bath every night and I do think it helps her relax, but I can see how it might backfire for some kids. We do bath time, then turn on lullaby music and nurse for about 10 minutes. Then I get up and hope she falls asleep on her own... otherwise, Dad takes over.

Dea, PISA = Pump In Style Advanced. I have also heard good things about the Purely Yours. I got great results with my PIS after getting nothing out of the Avent Isis a friend sent me (hand pump that's well reviewed). They are pricy but I think if pumping is going to be a big part of your life, you should invest in a pump that has a great track record.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

megan- what time does hillel get up in the morning? linnaea was doing the exact same thing until i stopped nursing her to get her sleep in a little because i was so tired from the stay up late schedule.

she'd wake at 7 and i'd nurse her back to sleep until 8:00.

when i finally got up with her at 7, she'd nap at 12-12:30 and sleep at 8:00. it was really the only consistent thing i've found that works.

dea- i loved my avent hand pump. i had the mechanized part too but the hand pump was what worked the best for me. like, 6 oz each side when i was first figuring out flow.

rynna- fingers crossed it's easily solvable and not too invasive! i can't wait to read your book.









in news for us, linnaea has started pee'ing on her potty! sometimes. i wish it were summer so she could just be naked but it's too chilly without clothes. i just sent off my first application to Oregon State University and i switch between feeling like i'm never going to get in and like they're totally going to take me. ugh! i can't get the letter soon enough.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi!
I can't remember how asked what Trixie's go to sleep cue was, she asks for a bottle. She only gets one before bed, nap and in the middle of the night. But she knows that if she asks for one it's bed time. She can ask and I'll say "it's time for bed?" and she'll agree. This normally happens around 9ish at night and 11amish, even though she wakes at 8:30am.

I had my midwife home visit today. It was nice! Trixie was on full on display mode and was extra cute. Now hopefully I'll go into labour soon!

Thanks for the pump info, it's helping!


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

So baby is kind of transverse/breech (I had both midwifes digging into my abdomen to figure baby's placement...I'm pretty sure based on movements she is head up and maybe a little to the right.)

So now I'm going through the lovely list of options:
1) Chiropractor with the hopes baby will turn
2) Prayer
3) If baby doesn't turn I'm stuck going to the hospital...

So now I'm hurting really bad from all the palpitation and bummed. This kid just doesn't want to give me a break.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

vibes to you, Sarah Lynne. I've got to say, it feels weird to me not to be pregnant right now.







I can hardly believe that it's been almost two years since Bear was born. Almost two years since I ceased to be a pregnant and/or nursing mother.







Still not really sure how I feel about that. I don't want more kids, but I'm still really bummed out that Bear didn't get to nurse as long as his siblings.







I never ever imagined that. :cry

Bear's been ridiculously cute today. He pretends to make himself cups of tea with the plastic kitchen set that Mike's sister gave Bella for Christmas.







Actually, he does everything with it-- he cooks, he cleans up, he sorts... it's just too flipping adorable.







He's going through a demanding phase along with this-- "I want __ _____!!!" in a voice that somehow comes across as condescending.







"I want a bottle!!" "I want to fly!" "I want a cookie!" and so on and so forth. At least when I sarcastically say, "You're welcome" after handing him something, he says, "Thanks mama. Sorry."







I melt every time, the little dude just pwns me.







He continues to grow like a little weed, and to draw on everything in sight. He actually drew a REALLY fabulous person (like, I thought Boobah or Bella had drawn it), but as it was on the wall...














In any case, I'm a big fan of his art.









I'm kind of nervous about what the doctor is going to say tomorrow.







I don't even know what to think.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Rynna,
We got Trixie a kitchen for Christmas and she spends half of her day playing in it, mostly playing tea party, it's so cute! She'll make me some tea and bring me a cup, then make me some soup and bring me some. I love how their little minds work!
Bear's art sounds awfully cute, but ack... hopefully it comes off the wall! Just a little Picasso at work, eh?

I went and bought a pump today. I'm really excited. I want to bust it open and try it!


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

I think we are getting the sleep issue sorted. Carrie, he was waking up at 8 am after late nights, late naps etc. It was a horrid cycle. Anyway, two mornings of waking up at 7, and he is napping at 1pm and last night was asleep at 8pm - which is way better than 10pm. I'm aiming for asleep by 7:30 - it would be brilliant. He is also fighting less and I am not quite so strung out. He has had 2 1/2 hours naps both days - so he was really tired. Thanks Rynna for picking up on that.







And









Dea -







on your pump. Let the contractions begin









Sarah Lynne -







for you that your LO turns.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Sarah Lynne, I'm sure you already know this, but have you checked out the spinning babies website? There's this crazy upside-downish sort of thing that they talk about that's supposed to help baby placement. I always said I needed to do it with DD, but never did. Also, if crazy upsidedownedness is not your cup of tea, there's always lots of time on hands and knees, cat/cow (yoga positions) and proper sitting. But that's all on spinning babies too.

I was about to sound off on the Lansinoh pump, which is the Ameda Purely Yours in purple disguise... I liked it alot (I mean as much as one can like a pump), it worked mighty well for me, I used it for about 11 months, 10 months of intense weekday pumping.

Carrie, good luck on your application! How exciting.

Rynna, I hope that's a good news easily solvable type of thing too.

This weekend DH is taking us out for an anniversary weekend. I'll be away from DD for 2 nights. I reckon she'll be just fine without ah-ah except maybe at night. They're staying at my mom's so they're in capable hands. I just reckon I might need to bring the hand pump that I kept for an unknown reason.

How funny that everyone's kids are making tea! Mine too. She got a little set and she brings me a cup with a spoon (she stresses if the spoon falls out), and we have cup after cup of tea.

For a cheap night of sibling fun, I highly recommend the glow sticks that you can get at Target for a dollar. Probably full of all kinds of gunk, but wow, did we have fun last night - TV free and all (which the big kids always whine about - they like their movies).

Just a rhetorical comment - the weather channel has issued "a winter weather advisory." Which makes me laugh - no kidding, this is Cleveland, OH... in January... how much more wintery can we get? Should we expect anything but winter? Why not a summer weather advisory, heh, now that would be funny in January!


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

sarah lynne- i've got my fingers crossed for you, turn baby turn!

dea- so which one did you get?

megan- i've totally found 7 to be the magic number. that and running her around outside really early. it's like magic, today she was asleep by 11:45 for nap. the only other option that occasionally works is keeping her up until 6:30 at night and hoping she sleeps through the night. that can sometimes backfire where she's awake at 10 and good to go until 12 or 1, i loathe those nights.

teeny!!! remember those pickles?!? well, i had one jar left in the back of the pantry, it was the only one i put a little vinegar in and it didn't mold. anyway, we had some today and they are YUMMY!! i'm going to do that every year because they're like bubbies but so much cheaper.

is anyone else dealing with the, "i do it myself!" stage still? it's driving me NUTS!!! even if it's just picking something up off the ground, she wants me to put it back and let her do it, which i do, but jeez, give it a rest already!


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello!
I got the pump in style advanced... I was so desperate to get one that I went to BRU and got one. I just do not want to go into labour and not have one... it was pretty much my one and only thing that I feel I need.


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

Dea - hope the PISA works well for you. I got a new PIS and was very, very pleased with it!

Rynna - any news from the doc?

Sarah Lynne - I think acupuncture is another fairly persuasive technique for turning le bebe. My ob practice says that they see the highest success rate of all the techniques.

Teeny - DD also stresses if the spoon falls out!

Ok, off to lie on the couch while reading to DD and hope I don't throw up again. Isn't the nausea supposed to end at 12 weeks? Eh? Ha, ha, ha.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Apparently the test was normal.







I have a new pill to try for three weeks, and if that doesn't work I get another test.







This SUCKS.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
Hello!
I got the pump in style advanced... I was so desperate to get one that I went to BRU and got one. I just do not want to go into labour and not have one... it was pretty much my one and only thing that I feel I need.

I know what you mean







I like mine a lot and hope it works when I go back to work!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slgt* 
Dea - hope the PISA works well for you. I got a new PIS and was very, very pleased with it!

Rynna - any news from the doc?

Sarah Lynne - I think acupuncture is another fairly persuasive technique for turning le bebe. My ob practice says that they see the highest success rate of all the techniques.

Teeny - DD also stresses if the spoon falls out!

Ok, off to lie on the couch while reading to DD and hope I don't throw up again. Isn't the nausea supposed to end at 12 weeks? Eh? Ha, ha, ha.

My problem with acupuncture is finding someone to do it here. I live in BFE...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Apparently the test was normal.







I have a new pill to try for three weeks, and if that doesn't work I get another test.







This SUCKS.

















I wish they would stop toying around and figure out what the *bleep* is going on with you...


----------



## mishaj (Apr 8, 2006)

Wow! Congrats to all the expecting mamas! I haven't checked in for such a long time, it was so nice to read everyone's news!

Dea- wow- baby will be here any day now- how exciting- I hope you get your beautiful homebirth experience and that Trixie loves being a big sister.

I am envious reading about the ease at which some of you gals get your little ones off to sleep. I am struggling to make bedtime an under two hour ritual. We, too, are dealing with the requests for just one more-book-drink-drawing-game-toy. If I leave and let DH handle it, she sobs to the point she hyperventilates and will not fall asleep till I turn up and then it takes her another 1/2 to settle down. Augh!!!

On a positive note, we've been out of diapers since 11 months and down to maybe one pee accident every other day. She has gotten worse at telling us since getting older and more independant so we are having to rely on timing and visual cues (squirming, holding herself) When she has a miss, she tells me mid-stream- Oh mama, I'm already late! Cute, but frustrating when it is on my new rug!

Lots of love to you mamas and here to to everyone's health and wellbeing in 2010!

Mj


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

mishaj!!!
It's so nice to hear from you!
I am *technically* due on the 25th, but this baby is much bigger and acting good and ready to come out, so I"ll welcome him any day now. I just hope it's soon. So uncomfortable!
I'm sorry you're having nighttime troubles. There is the odd night that DH can't get Trixie down, and so I step in and it's over quick. Those are the nights when he doens't wait for for her cue and pushes the issue. Heh.
I'm jealous that you've managed to get hte potty thing done! We were doing so wall as a baby, and then she learned to walk and we're back at square one. If we keep on her and hound her she'll pee on her potty, but that just upsets her, and it's annoying for all of us!

So I am off to a training night for my playgroup. I'm one of the people to help get 2010 up and running. Really I'd like to go to bed right about now.


----------



## FelixMom (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mishaj* 
On a positive note, we've been out of diapers since 11 months and down to maybe one pee accident every other day. She has gotten worse at telling us since getting older and more independant so we are having to rely on timing and visual cues (squirming, holding herself) When she has a miss, she tells me mid-stream- Oh mama, I'm already late! Cute, but frustrating when it is on my new rug!

I am jealous of you, mishaj. DS2 was ECed quite well up until his first surgery at 4 months. He was still doing 80% of the poops until somewhere between 9-10 months. Then all bets were off, as he explored the world and learned to walk. I've had 2-3 catches since then. Sad but true. Plus I feel a slave to his butt, changing 3-5 poops PER DAY. Gotta give him waaay less fruit and more rice or something. Argh!

Anyway, just wanted to wish all you mamas a healthy and prosperous 2010!

Rynna, hope you find a way to manage whatever is ailing you.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Howdy Strangers!! Mishaj and Felixmom, it's great to see you!

Dea, it's sooo exciting that your time is coming up!

We're just potty familiarizing here - I'm not going to pursue anything until it's warmer and I don't feel like I need a onsie on her for that initial layer of protection. Also, I'm lazy, so I want her to be able to pull up and down her pants, rather than waiting for me - because I know I won't always get there in time. Heh.

We've reached a new level of wierdness. DD is now requesting the Spongebob song for her lullaby.







On the other side, she nursed first, then fell asleep to my non-spongebob songs. I think I'm going to start limiting nursing sessions on the weekends - we nurse about 4 times in the weekdays, I think we can strive for that on the weekends.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

When Bean was tiny, he used to fall asleep in the car to a song called "It's Saturday". To say that the song isn't exactly a lullaby would be an understatement- it barely qualifies as a song at all.







I'm not even sure how the habit began, but I remember very well that before he was a year old, he would get into the car and I could play the song and he'd be unconscious by the end of it, regardless of time of day, mood, anything. It was hilarious, if a bit wrong.









I went to the gym last night. Part of me is proud that I stuck it out, but my entire body is SCREAMING at me today and I feel sicker than I did before.







My body is indicating that this was a mistake, but I can't just sit around being sick and miserable all the time.







Ugh. I'm not even sure what to do. My stomach hurts about ten times more than it did yesterday.









Bean is in the midst of a phone conference with his teacher. This isn't one of the fun/interesting/relevant ones, it's one of the standard, required second-grade level ones. In other words, he resents it as baby work from the very beginning.







Right now on the screen it says, "Elapsed Time: Write the time it will be in 2 hours? Write the time it will be in 4 hours?" Bean filled in three of them and then told his teacher, "This is silly, of course they've got all the same minutes. It's like you've got no brains for the time!"







He's being seriously uncooperative, Bella and Bear will not leave the room, every other word out of Bear's mouth has been "No!" this morning, and Bella is literally climbing the furniture and reading random kindergarten books she finds out loud.







Even if I hadn't gone to the gym, I'd want to go back to bed right now. Even if I wasn't sick, I wouldn't feel like going out of my way to get anything done. Ugh.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Okay so I know I'm not supposed to want to induce labour, but golly, I'm thisclose to sending Adam out to buy me buckets and buckets of castor oil!
I don't remember being this uncomfortable with Trixie!

And in other news, did you hear about Google and the government of China? Ohhhhhh..... Google said that they won't censor results anymore and so China has blocked them. They're in negotiations. So this is interesting in Chez Dea because Adam did/ does some stuff with the censoring. (not so much that his job is at risk at all... it was a small small part, but still interesting, mostly his job is to make search faster, literally-- have I mentioned I married a geek and am having his babies?)
So that's the big news in my house, and only because we have nothing to announce.

Also told my OB today I'm planning a homebirth, she told me I'm irresponsible.

Now I am drinking very strong RRL tea.

How was your day?


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

Dea, you know I'm right there with you, ready for this baby to come out!














Only 39w1d, tho...


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Lauren I'm 38 3days, and measuring 40 and feeling huge. He's a big boy, and it's hurting me!
Should we confer on a good day?








He's strong and big enough that I can see his heels tracing across my belly, which Trixie never did, or I couldn't see hers. But I have a protection layer on me (to keep me warm) and I can still see his feet! It's rather painful really! And he's been digging his feet into my ribs, I thought it was a heart attack once, but it was just him, stretching, again something my small girl never did.
I used to think that she was so active, and she was, and it made sense to me why she is such a busy toddler, and compared to some of her little friends she is always on the go, but now I'm worried this one is far busier. Yikes.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Hehe. Boobah was like that, and was very physically busy (and precocious) as an infant. She's still like that-- the kid you find hanging from the top of the swing set, instead of just swinging on her belly or even (gasp!) swinging normally.







She was tiny, but it wasn't much help it just added to the whole greased piglet sensation when dealing with her.







I count myself lucky that I only had one like that.







He sounds like a fun little man already though.









It's so neat that you're all so close.







I'm looking forward to pictures.







Helen, how's your littlest man doing? Is he feeling any better?

So I've been sick for a month and a half, and it sucks but I think (I think) that I'm getting better. I also think that this is a virus, if a not terribly communicable one. Lots of other people are/have been sick just like this-- nausea, vomiting, etc for a long period of time. Bean told me yesterday that his stomach was bothering him.







B'li ayin hara, Bear hasn't been having any problems.







In any case, if it is a virus it will burn itself out and hopefully I'll come out of it immune to something much nastier.







I'm seriously hoping that it all gets better from here. I'm also hoping that the rest of the pain I'm having just has to do with my body burning resources to fight the infection and nothing else, because that would bite hard.

Ugh. I need painkillers. The only thing I have in the house is children's Motrin.







I can't legitimately justify taking it, but I'm close. Of course I'd have to chug what's left of the bottle, and if I did that one or more of the kids would wake at two in the morning with a blindingly high fever. I mean I would totally be tempting fate.







What to do, what to do.









Oh! Bear did the most adorable thing last night. I was watching Varsity Blues, and the final game was on right around bedtime. I often watch movies or TV shows on my computer while I'm putting Bear to bed, so I didn't really think about it. Well apparently Bear loves football-- he was so excited about the game, clapping and laughing and shouting "Touchdown, touchdown!! Yay, football!" I looked at him and asked, "Do you like football?" and he clapped and said, "I _love_ football!"







It was so adorable and a complete shock. Unfortunately it kept him awake for another hour, he was way too excited by the game to fall asleep. I had no idea he even knew what football was, but apparently he's been watching with his grandfather on the weekends.







A friend of mine, when told about this, asked, "Can he PLEASE be a Bama fan?!"







(He's from that area and he's a huge fan of the Crimson Tide.) It was just funny all around. I said, "He'll be what he'll be. Who knows, maybe he'll gain some weight and play."


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

I think I'm losing bits of mucus!! That's the happiest most disgusting thing I'll ever say! LOL


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Right on, Sarah Lynne!


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

Sarah Lynne, I'm soooo jealous of your mucus!!









Dea, your little man reminds me a lot of Robin. I was measuring way ahead at 38 weeks and she was always up in my ribs. This baby is usually pretty quiet but he/she is sooooo low that I'm not sure she could reach my ribs if she WANTED to!

I had 2 hours of pretty regular ctx this morning before they petered out














. Between that and Robin being awake for an hour around 1 am, I'm completely wiped out. Fortunately her daycare reopened this morning so I can take a shower and hopefully get a good nap in. (My edd is the 20th, so we're kind of in the home stretch... and I went into labor with Robin 5 days before my EDD, which would be today! But whatevs, I'm trying really hard not to obsess and make myself insane with anticipation. Trying/failing.)

How's everyone else doing in non-pregnant land?


----------



## HeatherRenee (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
Okay so I know I'm not supposed to want to induce labour, but golly, I'm thisclose to sending Adam out to buy me buckets and buckets of castor oil!
I don't remember being this uncomfortable with Trixie!

You could try out your new pump







Birthing centers have mother pump to get their contractions going. Might not work, but hey.. if it does you're on your way!


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

hi mamas!

babies are getting close!!! how exciting it must be!

linnaea has become obsessed with the dora book. like, she likes most books but this one she will literally sit and read out loud to herself and flip pages for about 45 minutes. my favourite part is when she says, "and this monkey. his name is boots."

the other day i asked her to go get her shoes from the shoe bin and she said, "mama, i'm a dragon!" and then "mama i'm an eagle!" and she ran flapping her arms up and down and squawking to go get her shoes. she learned both of those from lazlo, it's really amazing how she mimics him.

okay, bed time, birthdays are coming up yes? i think terran was the first right? when was his?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm thinking it's early next week, but I could be wrong. Bear's is in the first week of February.







I think he was among the first ten babies born in this group, but I don't remember for certain as I so horribly ill right afterward.







I'm so pleased with my little man, though.







He's so squishy! And tall!! (Sorry, that's still very very exciting to me. I've had talking babies before, but I've never had a tall one until Bear.







) Supposedly, if you double a child's height at age two you'll get a pretty good idea of how tall they're going to be. If it's really true, then Bear's going to hit six feet.







That just tickles me no end.









Bear got a Dora book from my sister for Channukah, and he's also in love with it. He likes other people to read to him, though. He'll sit and hit you with it until you read.







it's a good thing he's freaking adorable.
















So last night I went to visit a friend from college. I haven't seen her in ages, but it was really cool to hang out with her. I watched Repo! for the first time (she's REALLY into it, it's one of those things where the fan culture has taken on a life of it's own, a la Rocky Horror), and came home with the first season of Sailormoon on DVD in Japanese (I LOVE Sailormoon







) and a nearly-new pair of boots which don't fit her anymore. I'm going back Sunday to roll up a character for a LARP with her, her boyfriend, another friend from college (who turns out to be her boyfriend's best friend, the world is incredibly tiny) and whoever else is playing. I'm so stoked!







I love LARPing, I miss it so much and I've been really wanting to start playing again. I realize that this is all uberdorky, but surely you ladies have realized by now that I am, in fact, an uberdork.














Anyhow, I'm so flipping excited about this! Now if only I can deal with the pain I'm in and finish writing my book, things will be absolutely brilliant around here.









Is it weird that I'm in so much pain I can hardly move, but I'm in a really decent mood?







It seems kind of contradictory that my overall feeling about life is a good one, but my conscious mind is focused on the fact that I need to eat something, and that will necessitate moving. Typing is work for me, I actually have to lie down to do it and my arms still ache. Eating is work, too.







Still, good things are happening. My brain fog will clear and I'll be able to move and write again.

I'm not sure what the deal is, though. I definitely believe that there's a connection between mind and body, and that being in a bad mood or unhappy or whatever can make you physically ill, you know? So I've been trying to address the emotional side, because addressing the physical hasn't really done much for me. I guess I figured that if nobody could find anything physically wrong with me, it must be in my head to some extent, so addressing what's in my head would solve the problem. Well I'm doing that, I feel (emotionally) positive, optimistic and strong... so why isn't my body falling into line? I'm kind of at a loss. I'll keep doing the things that make me happy anyway, but what else can I try to solve the physical problem? Because being exhausted, ill, and in pain all the time is no way to live, and I don't want to do it indefinitely.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

rynna- bear's is the 4th because that's mine







i remember his well. i'll look up terran's on the ddc archives when i get back from reno today. i'm so glad that you had a good night out with friends. my brother did some LARP'ing in high school and i totally made fun of him.









but anyway, have a good time, i kind of feel like a jerk since he and his friends were actually pretty cool.

i hope you get your physical stuff figured out. curtis has been having upper abdominal pain and it's kind of scary but they haven't found a cause yet. i'm hoping it's not liver cancer.









one more cute thing to add about the dora book. when linnaea gets to the part where they rescue baby jaguar she always says, "yay! they rescue baby jaguar! yay!" and tosses her hands up in the air.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah, LARPing is pretty dorky.







Well I know it! I actually met Mike at a LARP; It's sort of a geek trump card. Even meeting your spouse on the internet is cooler than meeting them at a LARP.







It's a lot of fun, though, and gamers are some of the sweetest people on Earth.


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey! Checking in! I can't believe Odin is turning two soon! (Feb 11th bday) Things here are going as well as they can be. We've been getting over illness after illness. First two weeks of H1N1, and then my daughter brought Herpes Simplex 1 home from school and there went another week 1/2 (so far) of fevers and illness for everyone. At least this time the baby didn't even up in the hospital like she did for H1N1.

Odin has done so well not being the littlest guy anymore. His little sister Persephone was born October 27th and she's the sweetest thing. They are so cute together. (and the other 3 kiddos too)

I am a little concerned because he seems to be frusterated by his limited vocabulary. He says single words still, with only a few phrases that are more than one word like, "there it is." and "give kiss" but he leaves the endings off most of those so technically it sounds like "Geh Ke" and "Der Ez" and they're phrases not said independently. He doesn't spontaneously say sentences at all. Most of the single words he says are from Go Diego Go. He says "Diego""Dora" and "Boots" really well. I know boys develop words slower than girls and he's the only boy I have so I'm trying not to expect too much too early... but it seems to be causing him a lot of distress because we don't understand most of what he's saying. He doesn't try to copy our words, and won't pay attention when we try to show him how to say it. He cries a lot and screams, pulling me and gesturing.

I think I might call EI just to make sure everything is where it should be..


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I've never heard that boys are supposed to talk later than girls... though I have heard that it's common for younger children to talk later than older ones.


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
I've never heard that boys are supposed to talk later than girls... though I have heard that it's common for younger children to talk later than older ones.

It probably isn't true, but its what everyone tells me. Boys develop language later because they develop physically first.







(Though I can positively say my 6yo dd was more advanced physically)

Does Odin's language sound like something I should be concerned about or am I just being too vigilant?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nature* 
It probably isn't true, but its what everyone tells me. Boys develop language later because they develop physically first.







(Though I can positively say my 6yo dd was more advanced physically)

Does Odin's language sound like something I should be concerned about or am I just being too vigilant?

That's kind of funny to me, because my earliest speaker was my eldest (boy) and my most advanced physically was/is my second (girl). Hopefully someone else will have insight into the language, I'm really the wrong person to ask.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

HI Nature.
I wouldn't worry about Odin's vocab. I agree though, I've read and seen anecdotal evidence over and over that boys develop physically sooner and girls speak sooner. Trixie was amongst the first of her peers to utter a word and to sign before that. However one of her very best little friends (isn't it sweet that they have besties already?) has 8 words but signs about 150 words.
Rynna, LARPing is geeky... even my geekier than ever husband doesn't do that, but his geek quotient is derived from other things.

So I think we're totally ready for baby, we bought another change table for upstairs because we used to change Trixie between the sinks on the counter in the bathroom, but that's taken up with stuff now... so new change table it is. Now for baby to come. please, please can he come. I am so irritable lately because I am too pregnant.


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

Nature - I wouldn't worry, although it's hard not to. Of course, it may put your mind more at ease to speak with a professional. From what I have heard boys on average develop language more slowly. But of course there are always exceptions.

Hillel has a growing list of words in Hebrew and English, and often leaves the ends off words, especially if they end in 'k'. And he is combining two word phrases - usually to command me, DH or the pets to do his bidding







I read that by two years toddlers are expected to have 25 - 50 words and combine two words. Beyond that is great, but not expected.

Perhaps Emily will weigh in as the resident speech pathologist.

Here we are having a very funky storm







All snuggled up inside and listening to the rolling thunder - while Hillel reorganises my kitchen for me - again.

I have started to study phytotherapy online. I am really enjoying it. It gives me something to obsess about other than vaccines - and is also giving me tools to care for my family







I've got tinctures brewing and I am hoping to make a salve or two.

Today is Terrans birthday. I remember as Hillel is exactly a month later. Happy birthday Terran


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

hello!
I had a midwife appointment today and baby's head is high (it was low before, boo!) but its out in front of my pelvis, so I need to wear a binding to push it back, it's uncomfortable! Also I"m at 42 cms now, heh... and I can go to 45-6 Ihave a long torso! (iddy biddy short legs though)
so ideas how to push his head back and down?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Maybe sitting/rocking on a ball would help? I have no clue.







All I can think is that it sounds really painful.







I hope he drops soon.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

dea i keep thinking that you're going to say, "this is it!"









i have no idea how to get turducken's head back where it should be. maybe push on him?







s


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

Sitting on a ball? Would hands & knees do anything? You could try asking nicely, maybe?


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Nature it's good to see you!! Congrats on your new little girly! I have no idea on Odin's speech development. I know I did have a couple of boy cousins who were late talkers, but turned out a-ok. I don't know the extent of their late talking.

Dea, I'm not sure on that positioning thing. Did you check out spinning babies? Ask him nicely to reposition?

Holy birthdays batman! They begin! Happy Birthday Terran! I"m pretty sure there is another birthday nearby.

Well we have a toddler bed for DD. She told me "I not yike my new bootiful bed" and "I not seeping in that bed" but she's slept in it for two nights in a row (perhaps it helps having Donkey there with her). She wakes up once (only once hurray!) to nurse, cuddles with us for a bit, and then we put her back in her bed. However, in the mornings now, for our nursing sessions, she takes a longer time. And then when I have to get up and get dressed she tells me not to leave and to stay here. My goodness, though, our queen bed feels luxurious without her in it. Also, it seems like suddenly, she doesn't throw as many temper tantrums as she used to. She still throws them, but not nearly as often.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Oh, I also meant to ask, if you know, what's your child's height and weight? Sometimes I think DD's pretty skinny - I don't think she's gone past 23-24 lbs in months. Everytime I pop her on the scale it's somewhere between 23.5 and 24. I think she's about 33 inches.


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

Dea, my understanding is that 2nd babies often don't drop until right at the end, or sometimes even in labor. Is being disengaged such a bad thing? I know anything that feels like a step backwards is frustrating.

I'm 40w tomorrow and had yet another bout of false labor last night. Am feeling so fed up with the whole thing and really aching to hold my baby. I know it's just a matter of days (right??) but it feels like it's never going to happen, and the constant teases are killing me!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I'll get Bear's current height & weight when he sees the allergist next week.







I know he's somewhere around 36" tall because his head reaches every doorknob in the house, and they're about three feet off the ground, but I have no idea what he weighs. If I had to guess, I'd say he's just shy of 30 pounds but I'm a notoriously poor judge of such things. My kids tend to be very heavy for their sizes, and I'm not accustomed to having one as tall as Bear.







I've got pictures of Bean wearing some of the same clothing Bear wears now, except that Bean was at least three, more like three and a half in most of those pictures.









I just changed a seriously foul diaper.







It gave me a headache, honestly.







How do they do that?


----------



## suzywan (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey Teenytoona! My son is pretty skinny too - 35.5 inches and about 27lbs. And he eats fairly well, lots of full fat dairy and such. I'm assuming it's all going to his big brain /bragging mother.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Suzywan! Hi there! Good to see you and congrats on the new pregnancy!

Rynna, bear sounds tall! What a cutie.

Ok, so Nara's a little shorter than your kids, and probably skinnier. I don't know why I worry, she's about the same size as her cousin, who's just a few weeks older. I guess I'm used to my sister's gigantic babies. Well that and the pretty much stagnant weight over all this time. But she has grown taller. And she talks my ear off.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Bear's ridiculous tallness comes on the heels of Bella, most petite of all of my children, so he just seems even more gigantic. Bella will be four at the end of March and she's got maybe (maybe) three inches over Bear. That's being super generous.







It's very difficult to make the point to her that if an item of clothing is too small for her, it's probably too small for Bear, too. That, and the point that Bear has never been a little girl. For some reason, she seems to think that he either was a girl already or that he's going to be a girl when he's her age.


----------



## suzywan (Feb 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 
Suzywan! Hi there! Good to see you and congrats on the new pregnancy!

Rynna, bear sounds tall! What a cutie.

Ok, so Nara's a little shorter than your kids, and probably skinnier. I don't know why I worry, she's about the same size as her cousin, who's just a few weeks older. I guess I'm used to my sister's gigantic babies. Well that and the pretty much stagnant weight over all this time. But she has grown taller. And she talks my ear off.

Sadly, that ticker is not for a new pregnancy, it's merely the countdown to when we can try....







Clearly, I need a hobby


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't know how tall Robin is, but she can still wear some 24 mo things and 2T are a little long on her. She weighs 27 lbs. Definitely getting that lanky toddler/little kid look.

We took her to the doc AGAIN yesterday just to make sure the cough wasn't something more than a virus... which it isn't







we found out we were way underdosing her with motrin, and that helped a lot last night.

Still no baby, and an ice storm on the way... 40 weeks today!


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Bear's ridiculous tallness comes on the heels of Bella, most petite of all of my children, so he just seems even more gigantic. Bella will be four at the end of March and she's got maybe (maybe) three inches over Bear. That's being super generous.







It's very difficult to make the point to her that if an item of clothing is too small for her, it's probably too small for Bear, too. That, and the point that Bear has never been a little girl. For some reason, she seems to think that he either was a girl already or that he's going to be a girl when he's her age.









Hee hee hee, aren't kids and gender funny!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *suzywan* 
Sadly, that ticker is not for a new pregnancy, it's merely the countdown to when we can try....







Clearly, I need a hobby









No worries, Suzywan, I need to read a little more closely. Sorry for the confusion.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokeylo* 
I don't know how tall Robin is, but she can still wear some 24 mo things and 2T are a little long on her. She weighs 27 lbs. Definitely getting that lanky toddler/little kid look.

We took her to the doc AGAIN yesterday just to make sure the cough wasn't something more than a virus... which it isn't







we found out we were way underdosing her with motrin, and that helped a lot last night.

Still no baby, and an ice storm on the way... 40 weeks today!

I reckon Robin's a bit taller than Nara, because 24M are a little long on her yet. No matter.

Ooh - an ice storm! Bad winter weather is sure (IMO) to bring on a baby. Of course, so are a ton of other things, huh. Happy 40 weeks. You will get there!









DD said her first Spanish word today. I thought she was saying "manos" (hands) instead she was saying "vamanos" (let's go). Except she left off the va-. Funny, I didn't realize we spoke that much Spanish anymore. We used to with DSS and DSD, but have been lazy about it lately.

I love the toddler bed. Let me just say.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Baby is breech again. Nothing thats available for me to try has worked. I'm going for an ultrasound today to see if there's a reason she's persistantly breech (I've never had a breech baby.) I'm pretty much going with the idea that if it doesn't seem a big deal to me I'm going to do this at home with or without my midwife because I refuse the c-section that awaits me if I go to the hospital (unless there is a reason she NEEDS to come by c-section.)


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I love that Bella is confused about gender and time, especially as she is so very logical about everything else. It's one of those sweet things that reminds me that she is, in fact, three.









Sarah Lynne, good luck. My feelings on the subject are mixed. On one hand, it could just be that your placenta is kind of low and that's why the baby is breech. On the other, my only breech baby had a prolapsed cord and would have been in a bad way had we attempted a vaginal delivery.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
I love that Bella is confused about gender and time, especially as she is so very logical about everything else. It's one of those sweet things that reminds me that she is, in fact, three.









Sarah Lynne, good luck. My feelings on the subject are mixed. On one hand, it could just be that your placenta is kind of low and that's why the baby is breech. On the other, my only breech baby had a prolapsed cord and would have been in a bad way had we attempted a vaginal delivery.










Thats why I want to see what the ultrasound shows. If its serious then I'll walk into the hospital and schedule the section myself. I just don't want to be ramroded into it because my midwife is squeamish about a butt instead of a head.


----------



## operamommy (Nov 9, 2004)

Nature - I thought I'd chime in on your questions about Odin's speech. Peter has been in speech therapy since December. I was concerned about his lack of words (at the time he had less than 8) so I called First Steps. Our pedi had said to wait till he turned 2, but I figured the pedi didn't have to live with Peter's constant fits and tantrums due to his frustration over not being able to communicate.









They were able to tell at the intial eval that he would qualify. He works with a therapist now once a week and she has been helpful about giving us things to do with him at home - already his speech has improved and he has added words. Life is SO much easier now! The number of tantrums has gone down hugely. He still does not speak in sentences, but recently has started using expressive phrases like, "DaDa...bye bye." He also doesn't often put ends on his words, which is something the therapist will work with him on.

If you are concerned, I would definately get Odin evaluated. I know that most people are going to tell you he'll grow out of it, etc. but sometimes they do need a bit of help. It surely won't do any harm. Hope that helps.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

So baby just has a boney butt.

She is very much head down according to the ultrasound and everything looks perfect. No crazy cords wrapped around or anything.

I'm much relieved and happy now.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Lauren, I'm not sure my body is going to treat this birth like a 2nd birth since it didn't do anything with Trixie. I'm in such a grey spot with it because I've been pregnant, just never really laboured naturally and I have no idea what to expect, although the stopping and starting is driving me a little crazy. I have a feeling that if his head was in the right spot it might help to get things going. Dunno.
Sigh.
Oh for height, Trixie is shorter than her friends and weighs about 26ish lbs. I think she's perfectly average. 24 mos are smallish on her waist and 2Ts are long in the leg, but she is my daughter, and I'm all hips and boobs, I expect she'll be the same. (no legs...)


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

Woo hoo Sarah Lynn. That is fantastic news


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
Lauren, I'm not sure my body is going to treat this birth like a 2nd birth since it didn't do anything with Trixie. I'm in such a grey spot with it because I've been pregnant, just never really laboured naturally and I have no idea what to expect, although the stopping and starting is driving me a little crazy. I have a feeling that if his head was in the right spot it might help to get things going. Dunno.

I understand completely. Although as a person with a head firmly wedged in her pelvis since 36 weeks who has had false labor every. single. day. sometimes twice!! for a week, I can tell you that an engaged head might not help with the whole start-stop thing.

Sarah Lynne, so glad you don't have to worry about breech. Phew!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

My greatest fear about getting pregnant again is that my body will not know how to go into labor. I've only done it twice, and only once could remotely be considered "normal" (and that was assuredly stress-induced, and too early for the child in question). I refuse to ever have another c-section, regardless. I just flat-out REFUSE. Yeah, it's possible that Bear would have allergies even if he had been breastfed, but I don't think they'd be nearly as bad as they are. I'm absolutely certain that his early exposure to Similac is the cause of most of his problems, including the ear infections. Then of course there's the time I spent being ill... but that's nothing compared to the lifetime of blechiness that has followed my little Bear. So yeah, I wouldn't want to do it. But what if I didn't go into labor at all?







Nobody in their right mind would induce labor with pitocin in a woman who has had three c-sections. I'd be screwed.

I guess it's a really good thing I'm not planning to have any more.
















Ahh, my big kids are awake.







They do wake up earlier when I make them sleep in their own room.







If only I could get Mike to go to bed earlier, the silly person.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokeylo* 
I understand completely. Although as a person with a head firmly wedged in her pelvis since 36 weeks who has had false labor every. single. day. sometimes twice!! for a week, I can tell you that an engaged head might not help with the whole start-stop thing.

Sarah Lynne, so glad you don't have to worry about breech. Phew!

I'm pretty sure I've had a lot of false labour. Then again I don't now what it's like to go into labour. I know that I am tired, sore and so over this. I wasn't this done with Trixie.

I"m up at a stupid hour for me. it's only 7am, and 9am is early for my family. I keep stressing about how clean my house is, but with my inability to bend I can't do anything about it. grrr.... My house cleaner is slow to answer her email and that's how I contact her. So I'm freaking out that my kitchen sink won't be clean enough. I think I'm losing my mind!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

That's just nesting, it doesn't really count as losing your mind.







It's a really good sign that labor is on the way.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello!
I had an ob appointment today and baby's head is down and in my pelvis, still high, but he's in! YAY!
We also talked about homebirth and she was nice about it. The other OB I saw while she was on vacation was mean about it, it's so nice to have a rational conversation about the risks and rewards, and she acknowledges that there are rewards with homebirths! We talked about what happens with a uterus ruptures and it's scary, but 1 in 1000, I'll take those odds.
She also mentioned that she would normally suggest induction for me at this point. I"m not sure why she would suggest one, but she knows my answer, so she didn't ask me. Heh. She's learning.








My sink still isn't clean, grrrr, I also want to scrub my floors and bathrooms. I lost a lot of sleep thinking about it. Probably is nesting 'cause I don't lose sleep over my sink!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Let her (or anyone else) know that induction dramatically increases the risk of uterine rupture. It's depressing to me that an OB would suggest that to a woman who has had a c-section and is planning a VBAC.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

This could mean nothin' but smokeylo hasn't posted since 9:19 this am....


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

*fingers crossed*

Here's a funny story to pass the time:

So this morning ODS (he's 3.5 yrs) is sitting on my lap just chattering away and he asked me "Mommy when is Tristyn coming out of your belly?" So I told him "Maybe soon or maybe a little longer, we have to see when she is ready." He accepted that answer and then started looking me up and down and said "Mommy how will Tristyn come out?" So I decided to be diplomatic and tell him "You know how mommy's pee pee (his word for it) is different from yours? That's where Tristyn will come out of mommy's belly." He said "Oh that makes sense. I have a pointy penis like daddy and bubba (Steven) and you have a line penis, like Lily (my 2yo niece who stays with us often.)"

Ahh from the mouths of babes.


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 
This could mean nothin' but smokeylo hasn't posted since 9:19 this am....









Awww, I wish it was because I'd had a baby! My laptop is dying so I am using my husband's computer and thus am not on a ton right now.

I'm happy this morning because my uterus slept through the night! For the first time in a week I wasn't up for 2 hours with regular contractions that go away. In fact it's probably been 12 hours since I had a BH or anything. It feels so nice to have rested. I lost some mucus plug 2 nights and again this morning... I'm hoping this is a calm before the storm situation and that it means MY BABY WILL BE HERE SOON!! We are so beyond ready it's ridiculous!

Dea, GREAT news about pelvic engagement and







about your OB saying she'd induce -- wtf?? You're not even 40 weeks yet! I guess they're worried about CPD or something. Lame! Hang in there!


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokeylo* 
Awww, I wish it was because I'd had a baby! My laptop is dying so I am using my husband's computer and thus am not on a ton right now.

I'm happy this morning because my uterus slept through the night! For the first time in a week I wasn't up for 2 hours with regular contractions that go away. In fact it's probably been 12 hours since I had a BH or anything. It feels so nice to have rested. I lost some mucus plug 2 nights and again this morning... I'm hoping this is a calm before the storm situation and that it means MY BABY WILL BE HERE SOON!! We are so beyond ready it's ridiculous!

Dea, GREAT news about pelvic engagement and







about your OB saying she'd induce -- wtf?? You're not even 40 weeks yet! I guess they're worried about CPD or something. Lame! Hang in there!


Aww shucks, I had such a good feeling. I also hate to jump the gun, because I Know how hard it is to wait. Baby will be here soon. Sometimes "soon" is more akin to a football soon, though.


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

Hi all, I've been reading, but not posting. Things are hopefully settling down here so life may return to "normal" soon. We had a big ice storm and lost power and had to stay in a hotel (because the house had gotten cold and we didn't know when power would be back.) We got back home the next day thankfully. I hope we don't lose it again though, ice is crashing down today, I actually like the sound as long as it's not hitting something! My bleeding from the miscarriage has finally stopped, I had to take lots of ibuprofen for a few days to get it to stop, that's something I hadn't known before, but the midwife was right, it worked! That was a really long time of having to deal with/think about it constantly and I think I'm getting my iron levels back up, I'm feeling a little more energy and motivation the last 2ish days. I've been drinking spinach and fruit smoothies so that may have helped. I'm putting one of our cats down today. I'm feeling very guilty and sad about it. I almost can't look at her since we decided to do it. She has been peeing and pooping on the floor in various places the last 2 weeks and we just can't have that. The fact that we just put band new carpet in the house on top of the whole sanitary issues and the kids finding it all of that, we just can't keep her and she unadoptable for various reasons so I do feel it's the most humane way to handle if, but I'm feeling like a terrible person about it.







DH's truck has broken down again too, we are getting him a new-er one when we get our tax return so we're hoping he can fix it and keep it running for a little longer! Okay, maybe things haven't settled down all that much. The Friends of Iowa Midwives is gearing up too, we're trying to get CPM legalized in Iowa and I'm a Central Chapter Leader so I'll be busy with those things the next few weeks (Lauren is even busier, she's a head honcho!







to Lauren)

So back on topic: James is potty learning. He's always been interested in going on the potty and I think we would have been done with the process if we hadn't of moved when we did. So he's running around in Elmo undies, leggings and a t-shirt today, so cute! We actually ran to a store the other day and I had forgotten to put a diaper on him before we left, but he told me potty there and went at the store, I was SO EXCITED! Then we got home and he had 2 accidents in the next 2 hours, at least he knew when it counted!

I'm living vicariously through all the close to birth mamas and thinking about you all daily. I'm so excited to "meet" these new siblings!!

Dea- I second the "duh" to your doc. Talking risk of rupture and recommending induction at teh same time is ridiculous! I'm glad she figuring you out and not giving you a hard time though, that makes it so much better than fighting!








to everyone and







to those we haven't seen in a while!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Sarah.

I'm reading, not getting much time to post but thinking of you all.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

hi all

sarah lynne- i am so glad your baby has a boney butt!









i'm so excited for all of you mamas getting ready to have babies!! how exciting!!

sarah- one of my friends had a cat that was undoptable and had litter issues. she was also psychotic and would attack everyone at random times. like, bad enough to make you bleed. she did have to put her down and it was really hard but she said that she felt so relieved after it was over because she had been stressing and feeling guilty about it for a long time.

i'm taking an astronomy course on-line to fulfill a physical science class for one of hte universities i'm applying to. it's really nuts to be back in school doing reading and studying!

linnaea is about 27-28 pounds and she's been here forever! i think she's around 32" tall but i haven't checked in a bit. she's pretty much out of 24 months and 2T barely still fits. the 3Ts are still a bit too long though, she's right in the middle.


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey mama's

I'm feeling really crappy!









My dad is getting married, which would normally be a really good thing. I just am not sure I am ready for this..... not that it even matters. It's his life, and he needs to be happy with it, not me.
It's only 7 months since my mum died and he is talking of a date that will put it days after the anniversary of her death......
















The upside is that she is from Berlin, so we are all having a family vacation in Berlin in the summer. DH and I always wanted to visit Berlin, so that is definitly funky.

It really really sucks when your mum dies. Even if you are 30 yourself.

Anyway, in other news, I am having fun designing our garden. In a small way/small scale. We have a quarter of a dunam (250m squared) with a tiny house - I am wanting to make the garden a little magical experience for Hillel and future siblings. I am going to put out a hammock, swings, a teepee etc. I am quite excited about it.

I haven't weighed/measured Hillel for about a year. I have no idea what his dimensions are. He is a serisouly solid little boy, wearing 2-3 yr old clothes. And he loves marmite. Which I am amazed at. It smells awful and has a very strong flavour.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Megan,
I'm sorry about your dad and his marriage. Can you talk to him about it? But yay for Berlin! Adam and I were talking about that we need to go to Europe soon!
Sarah, I hope everything improves soon! Except the pottying, it sounds like it's going well! YAY!
Tomorrow I am 40 weeks pregnant, and I was so sure at 37 that he was going to make his arrival soon. I was having so many contractions and they were getting regular but never amounted to anything, so it's been 3 weeks of "is this it, no, oh it's just another teaser string of contractions" grrrr! I have been more at peace with it, he'll come when he does. I'm trying hard to not freak and start imagining that he's going to go down the same road as Trixie. Ack.
Oh and I lost my mucus plug, really kinda cool! Never saw Trixie's.


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

Thanks Helen









Carrie, yes, it's very much like that, she was psychotic and had brain damage from an animal attack at a couple month old and only had 1 eye because of it. I do feel better now that it's done and I don't have to keep worrying about it and where I'm going to find a mess next. Thanks for the encouragement! I think it sounds both fun and daunting to go back to school now! I'm hope you're loving it!

Megan, wow, that's rough. I don't know what to say, but I totally get why you're upset about it.







I LOVE your garden idea!!

Dea, that sounds pretty similar to what I experience with James, lots of activity, had to take it easy at times because I'd contract so much, lost my mucus plug, even had regular contractions with bloody show at one point! Then it all got quiet at 40 weeks and he was born at 40+5 and I just woke up and was like, okay, here we go THIS is labor! I hope you don't have to wait as long!







Just rest and enjoy your last days with Trixie as an "only", it won't be too much longer!!


----------



## FelixMom (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ema-adama* 
My dad is getting married, which would normally be a really good thing. I just am not sure I am ready for this..... not that it even matters. It's his life, and he needs to be happy with it, not me.
It's only 7 months since my mum died and he is talking of a date that will put it days after the anniversary of her death......
















It really really sucks when your mum dies. Even if you are 30 yourself.


Wow! My mom died close to 5 yrs ago when I was 33, and my dad's been dating someone for the last 2 yrs or so. I don't know if he'll get married, since my 2 brothers still live and home and mooch off my dad in a decidedly dysfunctional co-dependent arrangement.

Slowly urging DS2 into the realm of potty-training, since I truly do NOT want to be changing diapers when this guy is 3 yrs old. He stays dry for long periods of time when he's nakey-butt, but will wet/soil his diaper frequently if he is wearing one *sigh*


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

Dea and Sarah - my father and I have been talking so much through this. In a way it has brought us closer, as we have both been perfectly honest about what we are feeling. And I am really happy for him. He was a shell of himself in the months after my mums death. So this is a good thing. It's just hard.

Dea - I remember the waiting so well. And then it just happened as I woke up one morning. I had prepared myself psychologically to go until 42 weeks without stressing out about the date. Hillel came at 39+5. Woo hoo for mucus plugs.

Sarah, I never even acknowledged what you went through with you miscarraige.







I missed it at the end of December. I am so glad that you were able to get the bleeding to stop. And another









ETA: FelixMom - this has all moved very fast. My dad only met this woman about 2 months ago. But he also married my mum within months of meeting her, and they had a fabulous marriage for 34 years. I likewise met and married very quickly - it seems to be in our genes. It looks like that is what is happening with my brother too.


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

40+5 here, and feeling like nothing is going to happen anytime soon.







Helen, your guess in my online babypool is the 31st and when I saw that I was like OMFGNOOOO but you will likely be the closest to the day I actually give birth, if that ever happens, which it won't







.

I have been asking Robin if she is ready to be a sister and if the baby can come and she keeps saying NO. So now I'm worried that her anti-baby psychic energy is keeping the baby in. But I don't know if I can change her mind. I mean, if it was me, I'd probably say no, too!! I have a little sis and although I ADORE her, who would want to give up the spotlight??


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Hang in there Lauren!! Baby has to come sometime! That I can promise you!

ema-adama- I can imagine your feelings about your dad remarrying. The 1 yr anniversary of my mom's death is on the 30th and the thought of that alone has been troubling much less dealing with a father who has moved on quickly. *hugs*

We are nowhere near potty learning here. Steven hates sitting on the toilet and is to little to stand and pee. His brother didn't start potty learning until just before he turned 3 so I'm not even remotely worried









I realized last night that I have more diapers than I can ever use on my 2 kiddos lol Thankfully it has mostly all been given to me or bought on the cheap (my latest FFS purchase of RRP design pocket fitteds are definately my new favorites







)

I'm trying to hold out for another half an hour before I wake DH up to take over kid duty because I'm exhausted from getting up with them all night and at 7 am this morning.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

My kids must be pretty strange that way. Bean had a brief period where he was upset about Boobah's pending arrival, but most of that had to do with the fact that I hadn't even bothered to explain it to him because I figured he was way too little to have a clue about something as abstract as a future sibling. He overheard myself and another mother discussing breastfeeding. She had a six month old and a three year old, and she was working on weaning the three year old because he was a huge moose of a baby and it was getting to be too much to nurse them both. That afternoon Bean climbed into my lap and cried, "I'm a baby, _I'm_ a baby," over and over again for a while. I said, "Of course you're a baby," and he said, "May I please have a nursie?" and I just about lost it. I told him that yes, a new baby was coming and no, he would not have to stop nursing, in fact there would be more nursies when the baby came. He nursed, sniffled, and was happy again shortly thereafter, talking to my belly and being ridiculously cute about it. By the time Boobah actually arrived, he was absolutely thrilled to be a big brother once again and when he heard about Bella and Bear, he was just that excited all over again.







He just needed that initial reassurance, you know? I guess all kids need it. Boobah had the benefit of Bean's experience, and her own independent nature to help her deal with Bella. Bella was tense about it, but she loves Bear to death (I don't know how she dealt immediately after his birth because I went right back to the hospital...







).


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Lauren. I dunno how you're dealing! I'm 40 weeks today and I want to crawl into a shell and cry. So over being pregnant. My midwife tried to sweep my membranes today and she couldn't reach them, my cervix is too high. AHHHH! I swear I'm never going to give birth. I guess I'll have 2 amethyst babies.
Trixie is excited for a baby in the house. She is so in love with babies. We'll see once he's here though how she reacts to him. I hope Robin's opinion changes soon!


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

sarah- i'm glad it's done. i'm sure it was hard but at least she had a good home for the life she lived you know? my friend's cat was bottle raised. i remember visiting once and i was like, hey, azalea likes me! because i was petting her and she was purring and all the sudden she jsut put her ears back and was like a wild mountain lion. she used to pee all.over.the.house. in fact, she used to spray my friends dh and express anal glands on him too. i'm sorry about your miscarriage too, i think i said something in dec but i have a friend going through a 5 month miscarriage right now so i'm super sensitive and i wanted to make sure you knew.

megan-







i would be devastated if either of my parents moved on that quickly. kind of like, i would be if my dh did. but, i'm SO glad that it's bringing you and your dad closer! and i think in my case it's probably because i have my own insecurities that i would want him to like, miss me forever or something.







when my mom remarried it took me awhile to warm up to the guy (he's not very straight forward about feelings and i can't deal with that) but what finally got me was that my mom was happy and after 23 years of a bad marriage she deserved to be happy even if it meant that she was with someone not "perfect" enough for her by my standards. so, i guess, if she makes your dad happy, that's a good thing right?

dea- lazlo was the day before i was 42 weeks, in fact i had an induction scheduled the next day, and i thought it was NEVER going to happen. and, i'm hope i don't offend anyone, but aquarians are SO much better than capricorns!







okay, yes i'm an aquarius but it's true! have you tried acupuncture? i have the name of the one i saw in sf while i was pregnant with laz that gave me a treatment that had me contracting and he was born two days later.

lauren- your baby will be here soon, i'm feeling it. the full moon isn't until the 31st though so helen may be right. laz was born on a full moon and linnaea was born on a waxing moon about four days before full.

sarah lynne- yay diapers!! if my dh wasn't so anti-cloth and if we weren't 99% done with kids then i'd love to have a huge stash!

felix mom- linnaea is a no go on the potty either, which kind of sucks because she really doesn't want to wear diapers anymore and she'll use the potty if it's there but she can't quite get it together to get to the potty and it's jsut too messy to let her go nekkid.

rynna- i love your stories! how is bear doing with the allergies? doesn't he have/had an appointment soon?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Bear's been doing very well! Yesterday he brought me a bag of cookies (something from Mike's 'secret' stash, no doubt!







) and told me that he wanted a cookie, but that _these_ cookies were 'yucky'.







I agreed that they were not for Bear, and he dragged me downstairs and asked for his own 'cookies'.







(In this case, the 'cookies' were wheat-free ice cream cones. We haven't found any kind of ice cream that he can eat, but he loves these chocolate cones that Mike finds from time to time at the discount outlet. He calls them cookies.














) He's definitely getting better about not putting things into his mouth unless he _knows_ that they're his.







Bean is getting better about cleaning up after himself when he eats, so we haven't had any accidental exposures, either.














In fact, the last time he had hives it was because I kissed his cheekie after eating a liverwurst sandwich without washing my face and brushing my teeth.







He sees the allergist on Wednesday, and we're supposed to make an appointment with the gastroenterologist soon. I think he'll probably have blood drawn for RAST testing, but at this point I don't care what the results say-- avoiding wheat and soy in particular has changed Bear's life considerably for the better. He hasn't even had an ear infection since we pulled them from his diet.









Mike was blown away by Bear while Boobah and I were at Daisies. Apparently Bear brought Mike a block and was identifying letters for him. Mike's jaw was still on the floor when we got home.







I did tell him that Bella's obsession had filtered down to Bear, but I don't think he quite understood until yesterday.







Silly old man. Wait until he learns how to use the computer on his own.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Started getting crampy around 9 ish. Had steady contractions since somewhere around 11pm. Started timing at 1 am and they have been 2-3 minutes apart and around a minute long. Midwife says they are disfunctional contractions I think she might not make it to the birth...time will tell. They are almost identical timewise to the ones I timed with Steven the day he was born. 4 hrs and 45 mins from first contraction to finish with him. We're sitting at 3 hrs and change right now since the actual contractions started.

Ate a sandwich and drinking water. Lets see where the night takes us.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

SL, I hope this is it for you







: Sam's getting lonely out here.

Lauren, you know the only reason I said the 31st is because that's River's birthday, right?

Rynna, you could do some kind of frozen granita type thing for Bear, couldn't you?

Megan, my mum shocked me on Sunday by telling me that she'd looked at someone (that I knew she had a soft spot for by the way she talked about him) and thought "I could kind of fancy you."







There are some things that you just shouldn't share with your adult children. I'm happy for your dad- I know mum's had a long and lonely 10 years on her own- but I'm sorry for you too.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Oooh, Sarah Lynne! I hope you're holding a slimy new person right now!









Helen, I can't do a frozen *anything* as we don't have a freezer. Ours died horribly a few months back... it was a violent and awful death, smelled simply atrocious. Thankfully the downstairs neighbors got the brunt of it. They're wretched and they deserved it.









I need to pretend to be asleep again, but neither my brain nor my stomach is keen on it.







There has got to be some kind of organic cause to my insomnia, and it must be addressed.... preferably before I lose my flipping mind.


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

Sarah Lynne -







:

Yeah, Helen, it is very weird hearing about my father's romantic life, from him. I am happy that he is being open and honest with me. I need that right now, otherwise I would be totally devastated.

Rynna - do you have a doctor your trust? Someone who knows you well? That must be a combination of depressing and enraging to not be getting answers.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

My doctor's great, she's just at her wit's end with the insomnia. It's been quite bad my entire life, I'm just getting too old to tolerate it as I once did. In junior high school, for example, a typical week went like this:

6:30 a.m. Monday: Wake up for school.
4:30 p.m. Wednesday: Arrive home from school, eat half a box of cereal, pass out.
6:30 a.m. Thursday: Wake up for school.
12:30 Saturday night/Sunday morning: Go to bed.

Lather, rinse, repeat. I would go on like that for months until something happened to alter my cycle. I might get my period and be wiped out by cramps, or get sick and spend more time asleep, or my mom might wake me to watch a movie on Wednesday night and I'd be able to sleep Thursday night, too. I did that throughout high school as well. In elementary school, I used to wake up, make tea, and sit around writing programs for the Commodore 64.







My insomnia is far from new and far from simple.







Right now, I'm not even tired... I'm just frustrated that the DVD player on my computer is refusing to work.


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

Dea has a cryptic post on her Facebook...fingers crossed!

Meghan - I'm sorry that you are going through a tough time with your father. I can't imagine the intense mix of emotions...hugs to you.

FelixMom - DD also generally stays dry when she's nekky-butt. I think she may actually wait until we put the diaper on to poop, the little stinker! She did have a successful potty-pee the other night, but it kind of freaks her out so we're not pushing it. I had hopes of having her mostly done with diapers before baby #2 comes, but I don't see a chance of that at this point.

Rynna - ugh, ugh, ugh, and ugh. Meditation? Master cleanse? Yoga? Anything?

Sarah Lynne....hi! I hope those were indeed "functional" contractions and that you are blissing with a new babe now - or at least soon?

Lauren - you, too. Maybe these 3 babes will all come together!

Helen - how is life in your household these days? Sleep? How are the rest of the kiddos adjusting to Sam?

AFM: The nausea & vomiting have abated quite a bit, although not gone completely. I'm heading towards 17 weeks and starting to show a tiny bit - although I think most people would still look at me and not notice. I've been able to start exercising a little bit.

DD is doing great. She's SO much fun! Definitely testing us, but in a very innocent kind of way. She's been having a blast playing out in the snow during this warmer weather (above 25F), and has having soooo much fun on all of her playdates. Talking, talking, talking up a storm. Her latest is "Look at me [etc.]" - which she got from Cat in the Hat.

"Look at me all dressed up in my snuggy jams."
"Look at me in my hat that Toby gave me."
"Look at me way up high."

She's also starting to get the concepts of "tomorrow" vs. "in a few minutes" vs. "after [nap/lunch/whatever]".

We haven't told her yet that she's going to have a little sibling...we'll wait until I have a moving belly that she can feel. I have been talking to her about little babies, and after telling her once about babies growing inside mommies she now comments whenever she sees an obviously pregnant woman. She also talks about how little babies nurse (I had to wean her), but that's about it so far.

Maybe I'll get her a good doll to play with & take care of...


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

Holly Geraldine born at 10:04 am this morning (at 41 weeks on the nose) after 8 hours of labor. Born at home, in water, just like Robin! She is 8 lb 4 oz and 20.5 inches long. She's already nursing incredibly well and made 2 enormous mec poops before she hit 3 hours old







. Robin has given her lots of hugs and kisses and we've already tandem nursed... phew!! I will post details about the birth soon.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

No baby. Contractions got to 2 minutes apart and 45 seconds long and then petered out after I went to bed. Very disappointing.

Had my appt. with my midwife today. I am a solid 3 cms dilated so they were doing *something* last night. Baby is in a great position although not engaged yet. She definately felt suture lines so that was a good sign. Could be anywhere from the next couple days to a few more weeks. So we shall see.


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

YAY LAUREN!!!





















Congrats!!!

I'm thinking of Sarah Lynne and Dea today as well!!
















Sorry Sarah Lynne, I just crossed you. How far along are you now? I hope it's soon for you too!


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokeylo* 
Holly Geraldine born at 10:04 am this morning (at 41 weeks on the nose) after 8 hours of labor. Born at home, in water, just like Robin! She is 8 lb 4 oz and 20.5 inches long. She's already nursing incredibly well and made 2 enormous mec poops before she hit 3 hours old







. Robin has given her lots of hugs and kisses and we've already tandem nursed... phew!! I will post details about the birth soon.































Congrats Mama!!! Must have been sympathy contractions I was having last night


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Woohoo!! Lauren!! I just stalked your last post a few hours ago and thought: this time has GOT to be it!! Congratulations!!! Welcome little Holly!!


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahn4639* 
YAY LAUREN!!!





















Congrats!!!

I'm thinking of Sarah Lynne and Dea today as well!!
















Sorry Sarah Lynne, I just crossed you. How far along are you now? I hope it's soon for you too!

38 wk 5d... and counting down lol


----------



## steph117 (Jul 12, 2007)

Lauren! CONGRATS!!!!!










































'

& fingers crossed







: for all the rest of you waiting/going into labor mamas...wowee!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Congrats, Lauren!









My kids have been on me again about Bear being the last baby. They're not fond of the idea, see, and think I should have another baby right away because once Bear is two he will no longer be a baby at all. Apparently we NEED to have a baby around here allllll the time.














Silly little buggers.

Bear's RAST testing was negative once again.







We're going to repeat skin testing in the summer and just think happy thoughts at him, because regardless of what the tests say his body behaves as though he has food allergies. Weird... but whatever! Perhaps one day I will get a degree and figure out what the deal is with his Bearianism. He is 36.5 inches tall and weighs 30 pounds. My lovey little moose!







The doctor was terribly amused by his cuteness today, too.







He's a riot.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Congratulations Lauren!

I'm pretty sure Dea's post means ROM... I'm crossing my fingers for her that she gets her VBAC.


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

Wheeee! Congrats Lauren, and welcome, Holly! Enjoy your babymoon...although is it still possible to babymoon with a toddler? Maybe not - but enjoy, Robin sounds sweet!

Helen - what does "ROM" mean?


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slgt* 
Wheeee! Congrats Lauren, and welcome, Holly! Enjoy your babymoon...although is it still possible to babymoon with a toddler? Maybe not - but enjoy, Robin sounds sweet!

Helen - what does "ROM" mean?

Rupture of Membranes...


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy2Austin* 
Rupture of Membranes...

Ah, thank you. I was trying to figure out - mucous plug? What?

My water didn't break until just before I started pushing, and I was in the tub - so the whole splash thing never happened. And I didn't noticed the snap - I was rather distracted by this unique animal desire/need to PUSH.

Fingers crossed for Dea!


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slgt* 
Ah, thank you. I was trying to figure out - mucous plug? What?

My water didn't break until just before I started pushing, and I was in the tub - so the whole splash thing never happened. And I didn't noticed the snap - I was rather distracted by this unique animal desire/need to PUSH.

Fingers crossed for Dea!

Mine was artificially broken with Austin. So I felt it, but it wasnt random.

It broke spontaneously with Steven about 10 minutes before he popped out. The snap is such an incredibly strange feeling.


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats Lauren. Welcome little Holly.









SL -









dea -







that all is going according to plan for you


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Yup. The snap with River- and with Rowan- was very weird. Even stranger with Skye, because I felt the pop twice. WTF?

I'm kind of assuming that as we have no updates at ALL that contractions started of their own accord. I hope.








:


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Congratulations Lauren!!!!


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Hello there strangers! Steph and NOS I'm talking to you!









OOh, I'm excited for Dea too!


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

MAMAS!
Okay sorry for the cryptic facebook post. I know people were watching it and I was devilish. I water broke at 5:30am on the 27th. I felt a pop, like when your joints snap and figured it was just my pelvis popping it would do it when he would move. Then I felt and heard some gurgling and I thought it my tummy, and I felt a little fluid, and just thought it was sweat, and I had to pee anyhow so I got up and GUSH! So I yelled at Adam which woke him and Trixie and ran to the bathroom (2 steps from my bed) and sure enough, it was my water. Heh. Everywhere. Clear and lovely.
Labour started right away, contractions every 2:30 mins for 45-50 seconds. Fun.... They were like that for a couple hours then slowed down, never really stopped. Around 5 pm went for a walk with my family, and noticed that the cloth diaper I was using to soak up the leaking fluid had a brown/ green tinge to it. Figured it was blood reacting with the diaper and changed it. Went for a long walk came home and more green/ brown. Called my midwife (for the millionth time, she was great about staying in contact, as was my doula) and she was already enroute. She came, looked at the stain and declared it mec. Sigh. Off to the hospital, where I nearly lost my temper with the admitting nurse. I was having very regular strong contractions and she sent me to the very full of families waiting room for 10-15 mins even though I had called ahead like a good little minion. I seethed and laboured. I was tranferred after more paperwork to an observation room where I was to pee in a cup. More seething. Finally declared in labour and transferred to a L&D suite. They kicked my midwife out because she had her 2 month old with her. She was upset. My doula showed up and we laboured forever. My contractions were strong, but I didn't progress from 4 cms for a long time. There was talk of pitocin (and damn doctor kept calling it oxytocin, grrr) and/ or c-section. More grrrr. I opted to continue to labour. It was hard, I screamed and focused and went (outwardly) catatonic. More labour. Internal contraction monitor, strong contractions. No progress. More talk of the evils I wanted to avoid. Finally at 3 am, they said it's getting to be 24 hours and then they would push for section. So I opted for pit and an epidural... I"m not happy about this, but it had been 22 hours of labour, and I was staring down another c-section. I had a cry about being weak and my doula told me that I could do it without, but it was my choice. (she was really supportive in a good way) But I have a fear of pit... so epidural. I dont like how it made me feel. I had a reaction to it and itched a lot, and scratched a lot, but it could have been worse. I only had a weak one, I could move my legs and still feel, but the edge was off. I was checked a while later and I was at 6, then an hour later and at 10. I got to push. 30 mins of pushing and I had a Hudson George. I had 2 second degree tears, on my perineum and one above my urethra. Fun!
But he's here. YAY!
I refused to to the HIV test with this pregnancy, to save someone some work somewhere and because I know I'm negative. They told me after he was born that if I didn't take the test they would make him take it. GRRRR. I didn't fight hard but I let them know it's a lame policy. Took the test.
I saw my placenta and there was a big white spot on it. I asked if it was calcium and I was told most likely, then the doctor came back later and told me she didn't want to say anything before, but it was Hudson's twin. I'm glad I saw it.

And there's the brief birth story. I should get it posted on my blog soonish. Now I'm off to breast feed my little man who's a nursing fiend! He has a perfect latch and is happy to camp out at a boob all day. It doesn't hurt, except for the cramps, but I can bear them.

Now if anyone is keeping track (I am) Lauren and I have the same birthday. Our daughters were born on the same day, and now our 2nd borns were born a day apart. heh....


----------



## suzywan (Feb 5, 2004)

Congratulations





















Enjoy your beautiful baby boy!!! It's awesome to hear that breastfeeding is off to a great start!!


----------



## Mama2-4 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congrats to Helen, Dea, and Lauren














I am so delighted to hear about your new little ones! Enjoy them, makes me want another! Sarah Lynn, I hope your little one is born soon!


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

congrats lauren and dea!!!























welcome to the world wonderful noobs!!

what an interesting coincidence about the birthdays, that's so neat, you should definitely arrange a meeting and maybe one of lauren's girls will fall in love with hudson (i love the name btw).


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Congrats!

I'm watching Planet Earth, disc 2. It's really really beautiful to me, and now I know where some of the random facts Bean's been spouting this week have come from.









My math review is going well, though I still feel as though I'm on some kind of archaeological dig in my head. Everything is in there, I just need to chip away at the layers of rock and dirt covering it up.







I tend to chip away at it and then walk away for a bit, and when I come back it's like there's been a strong wind and all of the gravel and dust has blown away.









Hope everyone has a great day! I found some oil in the Saturn and a ten dollar bill when I cleaned up in my room... so I'm going to moon service tonight!







I'm stoked, I miss The Farm.


----------



## steph117 (Jul 12, 2007)

Dea, SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY for you!!


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Howdy ladies!!

Congrats and welcome to the world Hudson!!

Well contractions started up again last night. We went out with friends and on the way home I (TMI!!) super puked out the window...barely got the window down in time. Came home and showered and went to bed (this was 3 am?) Everytime I turned over while I was sleeping I'd go into another contraction. Woke up at noon and went to the bathroom. No toilet paper...grrr DH brings me a paper towel and there is bright red, snotty mucus plug. Ta da!!

So this time I'm going with maybe baby tonight?!

God has a sense of humor that I just can't seem to understand though.

RIP Mom Dec. 15 1957- Jan. 30, 2009. I love you! Be with me!!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Sarah Lynne. Good luck with the birthing.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Sarah Lynne, same thing happened to my grandmother, except that it was her first grandchild that was born on the same date that her brother died. It was very healing for her, as I am sure Tristyn will be for you.










Have a beautiful birth.

Welcome to the world, Holly and Hudson.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Sarah Lynn, your post gave me shivers! I hope for a perfect birth for you today, and if not today very soon. So excited for you!

Everyone, thanks! We're really happy! And I'm so very happy that I"m not sore! YAY not sore! Now to get the smallest boy to sleep more at night....


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

sarah lynne- i'm sending good peaceful labor vibes for you!!! and like dea says, if not now then soon







can't wait for your update.

i've sent out all of my applications, now i just have to hear back and hope that one of them wants me.







i keep switching between, i'm going to get in to them all and none of them will want me. ugh. now i just have to wait until the end of feb, middle of march to find out.

either way, we're moving to oregon around may-ish, just saw some friends from there yesterday, i'm so excited, it sounds like it's going to be good for us all.

rynna- i hope you have fun at the farm! it'll feel good i'm sure to get back to that space. not to be nosy but how're things with thrh? i haven't seen you post much lately and i'm curious but don't want to pry if things aren't going well. feel free to ignore this if you don't want to answer!

two more things, hanna andersson has dresses at some costcos for i think 13.99 AND don't spread the word too much(because half the time they sell out before i can pay for them) but the soft star shoe sale starts on monday at 12. just don't buy the laguna playa sandals in size 9 that i want for linnaea







and fyi, the smaller sizes like, 7 and under usually hang out until the end when they are 70% off for those that have noobs and might want some little ones.


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

This thread is soooo exciting lately! And it's WONDERFUL to see posts from so many mamas that we haven't seen in a while!

Dea, congrats again & welcome Hudson!
Lauren, congrats and welcome Holly!

Sarah Lynne - oooooooo sending you birthing labor vibes...I hope you're in a good place right now!

I must say, I'm only 17 weeks but I'm already feeling kind of ready to just have a baby already. Birthing was my favourite part of pregnancy, and hearing about all these babies just makes me want to meet our new one! Sigh. 23-ish more weeks to go. But who's counting. Maybe I'll change my tune once the nausea & deadening fatigue go away. But - babies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

My redhead has been poor and thus far away.







It's depressing. That said, he recently found work... as did the other fellow I've been wanting to meet up with for a while now.







At this rate, I'll likely see THRH before the end of February, and the other fellow (as yet un-nicknamed-- that will change) within the next two months. 







I'm also probably going to hook up with an old friend from school next week.







Not in love with that fellow, but there was always some degree of attraction, if you know what I mean.







In other words, I'm as jammy a git as ever... just a poor one, who spent the better part of two months being violently ill.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Tristyn Jane Noelle made her entrance at 10:03 pm on Jan 30! She's 7 lbs even, 20 inches even and nurses like a champ already. Perfect apgars across the board...in fact she came out pink! We're totally blissed out and happy she is here. This definately made today a very super special day. I could feel my mom's presence just about the time Tristyn decided to start making her way out. 9 minutes of pushing

I feel pretty good right now although a little tired. She's so tiny compared to Steven and none of my diapers are going to fit her for a while LOL

Full birth story will come later!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Congrats, Sarah Lynne!


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

congrats sarah lynne!!!!































welcome tristyn! what unusual timing from the universe. linnaea was conceived pretty close to the day that i had to put my dog of 13 years to sleep and it's always been bitter-sweet but it's getting more sweet than bitter.


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow, congrats sarah lynne! What amazing timing. Big Big hugs. And welcome tristyn.
























Dea, slightly belated congrats here at MDC. Hudson looks gorgeous and I am so happy to had a VBAC.

What a busy time for our DDC.


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

welcome tristyn!!

3 babies in as many days, wow!!


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

rynna- forgot to mention in the excitement of tristyn getting here, i'm happy to hear that it's only been the not-feeling-well and lack of money that is keeping you from getting to it.









and i think i also forgot to mention that i'm really REALLY happy that bear seems to be doing better without the wheat and soy, even if he's not _supposed_ to be allergic to them.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Sarah Lynn! Congrats Mama! So happy for you! YAY BABY! YAY! Also many more yays! I can't wait for more info!


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Mamas! (Sarah Lynn needed her own post)
I took Hudson to his newborn check today and he's lost 6 ounces, which is still under the 10%, but I felt so guilty. Breastfeeding isn't going well, and we've been supplementing him, but not enough, which is why he's become so screamy at night. Oh the Mama Guilt of learning that you had the resources and your baby slept hungry, after screaming himself to sleep. I thought we were giving him enough, and all I could think of was when we were told to give Trixie more the forceful puking she'd do. I just didn't want to make him puke. I am in such unchartered waters. Although Hudson is a near dead ringer for Trixie as a baby, they are so different. She was so sickly and weak for the first little while, and he's more robust. I can't rely on what I know from being her Mama. So now, feed him more and revel in the happiness of being a Mama to a healthy baby!
Rynna... goodness! Can't wait to learn the new guy's alias!


----------



## mishaj (Apr 8, 2006)

Dea, Lauren, Sarah Lynne- congratulations on the births of your babes!
May your babymoon be a time for some beautiful bonding, rest, recovery, connection and being gentle with yourself while getting to know your newest family member.
I am so happy for you mamas!

Love, love,

Mj


----------



## mishaj (Apr 8, 2006)

And news- in a different post...

We're expecting!

I think I'm in the same ddc as slgt! I just posted there for the first time tonight, so of course, I had to post here, too! It has been a long, hellish, nightmare of a first trimester. I've been in the hospital with viral gastroenteritis which makes the morning sickness, exhaustion and malaise I had with Amelia look like an all expense paid vacation to Tahiti. Oh what an experience!

We had a heartbeat at 7 weeks, but then they couldn't find one at 8 or 10- they couldn't even find the baby- so needless to say it has been scary, heartbreaking, worrysome- all that and more. At week 12 we heard the heartbeat with our OB- tears, joy, hope... 15/16 weeks now and our midwife says this baby is sticky and wants to be here. I just hope the baby is OK.

I still haven't told my friends- is this crazy? I just couldn't bear telling bad news if it didn't work out. And for five weeks, I didn't think I could live- and I didn't want to live I was in so much agonizing pain. Seriously, I didn't think a baby could pull through this.

So I am glad to be here, to be better, to have a baby, to hope and work towards health- and to be able to share this all with you. Thanks for listening!

Love to the mamas and the recent mamas again!

xo
Mj


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

mishaj YAY! I'm so happy for you! SO HAPPY! Also the happiness! YAY!
I know the agony of wondering if there will be a heartbeat. (Hudson was a twin.) I'm glad that you have a happy ending! YAY BABY!


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

WOW! It's almost like being in a DDC!! Congrats Dea!! Congrats Sarah Lynne! Oh how exciting!

Also woohoo Mishaj! Congrats on your little one coming along! What excitement.

Wow so much fun going on here! I love it.









A little funny: somehow each winter a bird gets into the house. DD and I came home from grocery shopping to see the big kids and DH buzzing around the dining room table trying to shoo the bird away. Of course the bird is under the table. As DD put it "birdie eat popcorn" because, um, we're so very diligent about vaccuuming or something.







DH had to lure the bird away using popcorn off the floor, until it finally flew out the window. And we vaccuumed the floor. Lest the bird bring his little friends back. DH is sure he's telling his birdie friends that the floors are paved with food!


----------



## mamalove1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi there!
I found the group! My daughter was born on February 20th 2008. It is exciting to hear all your stories. DH and I are going to TTC on late Spring so wonderful to hear about the new babies too!
Mamalove1


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 
A little funny: somehow each winter a bird gets into the house. DD and I came home from grocery shopping to see the big kids and DH buzzing around the dining room table trying to shoo the bird away. Of course the bird is under the table. As DD put it "birdie eat popcorn" because, um, we're so very diligent about vaccuuming or something.







DH had to lure the bird away using popcorn off the floor, until it finally flew out the window. And we vaccuumed the floor. Lest the bird bring his little friends back. DH is sure he's telling his birdie friends that the floors are paved with food!









I love this. We're only diligent about vacuuming because of Bear's allergies. I mean if your kid starts to wheeze when crumbs are stirred from the carpeting upon which he's playing, you kind of become hyperaware of their presence and work extra hard to eliminate them.







Thankfully the kids enjoy vacuuming, so while Mike and I do some Bean and Boobah actually do a fair amount of it.









Mike very thoughtfully shared his cold with me. Isn't that sweet?







While I was sick with the stomach thing, I actually *looked* as awful as I felt, so the kids didn't really want to climb on me or hug and kiss me. The cold, on the other hand, is very minor. I'm still quite functional, I just have to keep tissues nearby. This means that the kids *do* want to climb on me for hugs, kisses, and the daily loveloves.







My hands are incredibly dry from washing them so much, but I'd be shocked if all four of them didn't have this by the weekend.







I just can't get the point through to any of them that they do not want to be rubbing their noses against mine right now.







I suppose that I should be grateful to have such problems, huh?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamalove1* 
Hi there!
I found the group! My daughter was born on February 20th 2008. It is exciting to hear all your stories. DH and I are going to TTC on late Spring so wonderful to hear about the new babies too!
Mamalove1









Welcome!


----------



## steph117 (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy2Austin* 
Tristyn Jane Noelle made her entrance at 10:03 pm on Jan 30! She's 7 lbs even, 20 inches even and nurses like a champ already. Perfect apgars across the board...in fact she came out pink! We're totally blissed out and happy she is here. This definately made today a very super special day. I could feel my mom's presence just about the time Tristyn decided to start making her way out. 9 minutes of pushing

I feel pretty good right now although a little tired. She's so tiny compared to Steven and none of my diapers are going to fit her for a while LOL

Full birth story will come later!

CONGRATS!!!! and what a beautiful overlap - to have your mom watching over you - that took my breath away. WELCOME TRISTYN!


----------



## steph117 (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamalove1* 
Hi there!
I found the group! My daughter was born on February 20th 2008. It is exciting to hear all your stories. DH and I are going to TTC on late Spring so wonderful to hear about the new babies too!
Mamalove1









hi!


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Baby pictures!!

A quick hello to share some pictures







We're doing great! I'm recovering very rapidly. I have almost no bleeding and the aches are nothing a little Motrin doesn't help. We've had to scramble for clothes because she's so tiny. We had to buy a pack of diapers because all the ones I have are way too big


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

Awesome pics sarah lynne.









Welcome mamalove1


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

She's a doll, Sarah Lynne.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

New Thread for Feb


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

Sarah Lynn!!!





















Congrats!! That was so beautiful reading about your mother's presence at your birth. What an amazing experience, I'm sure it will be both hard and beautiful celebrating death and life at the same time each year.







Your pics are so beautiful! Tristyn is a gorgeous bright eye baby!! I love the tandem nursing pic, I have one of those when James was born and it makes me laugh looking back on it and how hard it was at first compared to how easy it became later on. I hope you are feeling well and everyone is getting adjusted.


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

Dea, I know your situation with nursing isn't the "norm", but I want to give you some encouragement that it is totally normal for a baby to lose some weight and even for a baby to be a little hungry while the milk is getting figured out. These are totally normal and natural experiences for many, many women. Please don't be so hard on your self. You are both doing great!! Keep working on nursing and supplement as needed and it will be the best it can be! Have you used a SNS system or are you doing bottles? Are you getting any milk this time? I just wanted you to know I read and was thinking about you. Please update us on how nursing is going and we'll help as much as we can from a distance.









Also, welcome and congrats to our new members and those we haven't seen in a long time!!







I look forward to seeing you more on the new thread.


----------

